# Hard disk fell down



## computerwizard (Aug 5, 2005)

hi,,,
I got a recent problem now... My 160 GB fell down while transportation...... Now i my pc is not dectecting it.. a tek....tek sound comes.. Its a western digital (WD1600) hard disk.... is it possible to repair it... I bought this hard disk from gulf... And a service center for 
WD is not avaiilable over here... What should have happpened...People over here say "throw the hard disk out..!!!! "... What do i do......


----------



## puja399 (Aug 5, 2005)

Buy a new one. And do make backups and try to be more careful henceforth.
Or, do I sound like your grandma?


----------



## pimpom (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear about the accident with your HD. The clicking sound usually means that it's beyond normal repair work except perhaps at a WD lab.

As a long shot, take a close look at the underside of the HDD and see if there are any cracks or pins that came loose that could be repaired by an experienced electronics technician.

If you have really vital data in the drive, data recovery firms can still recover them, but they will charge much more than the price of a new drive.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Aug 5, 2005)

computerwizard said:
			
		

> is it possible to repair it... I bought this hard disk from gulf... And a service center for WD is not avaiilable over here.



A service centre may not be much help. Also, replacements won't be possible as accidental handling errors aren't covered by warranty.



			
				computerwizard said:
			
		

> ...People over here say "throw the hard disk out..!!!! "... What do i do......



Recycle.


----------



## magnet (Aug 6, 2005)

try to  giv them bak saying it wasnt working frm arrival....and seriously dont get stuffs  lik this when seagate is here.....only get which is not available and other company dont stand in front of them...like dfi mobos.....bfg graphic card..........thermal coolers etc


----------



## AlienTech (Aug 6, 2005)

computerwizard said:
			
		

> hi,,,
> I got a recent problem now... My 160 GB fell down while transportation...... Now i my pc is not dectecting it.. a tek....tek sound comes.. Its a western digital (WD1600) hard disk.... is it possible to repair it... I bought this hard disk from gulf... And a service center for
> WD is not avaiilable over here... What should have happpened...People over here say "throw the hard disk out..!!!! "... What do i do......



This is pretty much toasted. Now you might be able to get an identical one and figure out if it is the controller or the hard drive itself that is bad. But once you get that ch-chung cha-chung form the heads trying to sync up and cant find data, it pretty much means its gone. They do not fix most electronics items. IE when you take in something in warranty either they replace the entire board as in a monitor it is made up of like 5 parts, IF the parts cost more than replacing it, they just give you a new one. For hard drives and CD/DVD drives/mother boards and stuff it is a straight replacement. Look at it this way, any tech able to fix this stuff makes around $25/$50 an hour. Even if he could do it in 30 minutes that would still cost the company more money to fix it than to just get a new one. I think 160GB's are less than $100 and prob cost them around $50.

This is why I like to go to flea markets and buy junk like this. You buy 10 of em hard disks and you can get 4-5 of em working by swapping parts and you got 4-5 of em working and it cost you the price of a new one but you have 4-5 of em instead. 

IF the HD itself do not look damaged... You can try to RMA it to western digital and get a new one. They usually had 2 inch foam sponge not those foam molding around the HD for shipping so it do not get damaged. Maxtor I know is very specific that if you do not package the HD properly they will not honor their warrenty and will not be responsible for damage in transit. HD's are also able to withstand a drop of 2-4 feet normally if it is not running at the time. IE 50-100G's...


----------



## Mahesh Babu (Aug 6, 2005)

Once again throw the hardisk on to the floor with more force.Then reconnect it again.See what happens now


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 6, 2005)

Mahesh Babu said:
			
		

> Once again throw the hardisk on to the floor with more force.Then reconnect it again.See what happens now


Too rude and Brash for ur own good...
Recover...


----------



## siriusb (Aug 6, 2005)

If u have lost all hope, here's a final push:  200 ways to revive your harddrive.


----------



## manavmohanty (Aug 10, 2005)

All i can say the hard disk is gone. you better buy a  new hard disk. u can try to take back ups. but i dont think that will help. its completely gone..


----------

